# Replacing Rancilio Silvia



## Te-Sox (Jul 11, 2016)

After having my Silvia for a year I have decided to sell and try something else. I just can't pull a good shot consistently and I never had this problem with my Gaggia Classic. I have a Sage Grinder Pro (Breville) and my beans are from Rave Coffee. I have followed all the Rancilio tips and guides but have not installed a PID. I just want to make an espresso in the morning consistently. Any recommendations for a new or secondhand machine? Budget of £400-500


----------

